# Loncin 15HP GardenPro 42in



## danimalj2002 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hello!
I'm new to the forum, I have read through some posts and seems like there are some great answers for various things.
So I bought a 2011 GardenPro snowblower its made in "china" and has a Loncin engine. It sat for 2 years and would not run, also has a broken axle... that is the bad part.... I can not find parts to save my life! Lol 

I pulled the carb off and cleaned jets, put new fuel in with a little sea-foam and it started on the first pull! Engine sounds great. Everything is working good, its got electric chute controls, hand warmers and a little led light. 

The axle broke on the left side of the machine, it goes into a viscous that has splines for both axles. When you pull a lever on the right handlebar it disengages the cog and lets axles move independently, so its easier to turn. 

I bought it knowing it was broken, and was thinking worst case I would just weld it. But I would like to get a new axle if possible. I have checked every online place I can think of.. I can get engine parts but nothing for the blower it self... 

Any ideas would be great!! OK GO!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF danimalj2002

If you've been searching for parts you know you need to give them the model and sometimes the serial number to look up the proper part. We need the same. :wink2:

.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

That is something you are going to have to hunt for through the Chinese makers. You need to go to their website and look. It may even help if you have any Chinese friends here that speak and read Chinese. Sometimes these are sold through Amazon so you may be able to touch base with them and ask for a manual and supplier. Something I read said they are popular in Europe. They may be a clone of MTD so their axles may work. Find someone with a MTD machine, MTD, Troy-Built, Poulan, Cub Cadet, Craftsman. I have a 30" MTD Troy-Built I could look at if you post pics of the axle. A machine shop could build you a duplicate axle. A welder that cuts, shortens, lengthens driveshaft may help with exact welding. There's one near me in Trenton, New Jersey.

That axle may have broken due to the wide expanse, or weak steel.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

My advice:
throw it away and buy a decent snowblower instead. 
IMO its simply not worth sinking any money into..
when you fix one thing, 5 more things will break.
it's a lemon.

For $250 you can buy a 20 to 40 year Ariens or Toro that will work perfectly for several more decades..

Scot


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

So far, sscotsman has the best advice. What you have is going to break and be the same headache. Cut your losses and buy a used Toro, Simplicity, or Ariens.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I would personally remove the wheels and engine and move on to a better platform. Repower an older better machine and call it a day.

If you can simply weld the axle solid then that simple fix can hold you over until you move on to another machine. You’re going to want a back up blower. If you go this route.


----------



## danimalj2002 (Dec 6, 2018)

It looks to be a decent machine. 

It is a Loncin motor which I believe Toro and Generac use. Again it runs great. My neighbor has a older Yard Machine 10HP 33in. The internals, except axle set up all look very very similar. 

Model #KC1542GS
Serial # 42112000353
I have put these #'s into every site I can think of and no dice. 

I was just hoping someone on here has ran into something similar and could point me in the right direction. I was thinking its that same as some MTD something but I can't track one down. 

I know it's from china but so are a lot of other snowblower machines/parts.
Yard Machine and Power Smart carbs etc. China... There are probably others I'm sure, but these seem to be good little machines.
Are the Lct engines China..? 



This GardenPro is big and has some nice options. And to get something similar you would need to spend $2,500 plus
I paid $400 so I think its worth a shot. Its not going to be used much. We don't get much snow in Northern IL... Lol
Maybe machine shop is going to be my best shot... 

Thanks for all the advise.


----------



## danimalj2002 (Dec 6, 2018)

Axle pic. Sorry I could not figure out how to add to previous post.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Is the end of that axle _hollow_?:surprise:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

wish you would have joined the forum before you bought it........and asked for thoughts on it. plan on saving the engine , chute rotation setup and heated grips. jmo


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Danimal....... Heed the advice. I foolishly took one in on trade. close to MTD, but different enough that nothing swapped. I wasted hours on it, trying to save it. took the engine and wheels, tossed the rest. The tires were out of round.... ended up tossing them a month later. THEN, the gas tank leaked on the engine.....gave up on it. But at least I was able to form an un-biased opinion of those machines. Small price to pay for all the hours of frustration.

OOOOOhhhhhhh.....one more bit of advice. I've condemned a few customers machines with the same bloodlines of my experiment. Another cool trick they use: It appears they only make 1 size friction wheel. Fits the whole line-up. from the smallest machine to their largest. And it appears to be made of the same materials that made their tires famous..... soggy in summer, hard and slippery in cold weather, and as an added bonus, it hols its round shape as well as their oblong tires. Great qualities you want for the drive disc. Not to worry tho, you will get the opportunity to replace it in short order..... IF you can find one. Also on the units I condemned, when the friction disc finally peeled away, it destroyed the Aluminum (??????) drive plate (driven plate). I question if it's actually Aluminum tho, because it resembled an old beer can that had been run over on the highway.

Your Mileage May Vary

GLuck, Jay


----------



## Rob Okray (Nov 30, 2018)

Not going to poop on anyones parade, but getting parts for Chinese made stuff is hit or miss. Usually miss. So if you plan on keeping it around, find an old American made hunk of iron to toss parts at. At least you can find them.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

If you have a welder, or a friend with one, I'd weld up the axle. You could maybe get the machine running, put it up for sale, and use the funds to get something that's easier to support. A failure that renders the machine inoperable would be a definite problem in the middle of winter, if you can't quickly get parts.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

have to back up the others,yank the motor as a locin is pretty strong and junk the rest.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Get another machine to use and keep that as a project. More pix would be nice to understand the problem. What are hose clamps doing? Indicate/closeup the break.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Did some quick surfing and didn't find reference to that size blower. Tried Garden Pro and then Loncin and saw some info. Like others have said the Chinese tend to copy. Just look at their scooters-most have GY6 series engines that are also used in their ATV clones. I'd bet that axle assembly is a clone too. Just keep hunting. "THE QUEST IS THE QUEST!"


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

That axle clutch setup looks to be like a Simplicity brand clone. Try that if you are going to attempt fixing this up. But imho take out the engine,wheels,chute, setup forget about the rest. Those handlebars will be broken if you end up putting any hours in that machine, ask me how I know.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

think i know!! made in china of recycled steel from china


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Bashing the Chinese is silly as they learned about making cheap stuff from us-Detroit. We can't blame them for the demise of Olds, Pontiac, and Chevy. Just like Japan their quality is improving. Are we to be like Cuba-hammering out new fenders for our '52 Chevies?


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Not bashing The Chinese in general on there skills. Just this particular model is not as well made. Heck I'm pretty sure about 90 percent of blowers are made in China. It's just there own brands they put out tend to be way lower in qc. Maybe we should start using another term instead of Chinese blowers or China made since I'm sure many of us have China made equipment in our sheds.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

I found the exact machine at Ali Baba. That appears to be an opening to go through in the parts hunt. As with the scooter industry they make zillions of varying quality. As time passes the crummier stuff will die off. I'd still like to view the broken bits and see what brought about the failure. Often when things are scaled up in size/power etc. some bits aren't upgraded.


----------

